# Job Opportunities for Information/Network Security profiles



## psmaan1 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hello All,
I have 9 years of exp. into Information and Network Security domain ( you know,,, IT Security, Firewalls, Security policy, Cyber Security kind of stuff).. And I am trying to immigrate to Canada to see if I can make a great career there.. All of my experience in in India (with all Big MNCs) No Canadian exposure....

I was wondering if someone can update me about the Job opportunities and job market in Canada in this field.. 
I am planning to apply through Express Entry.. 

And... Best of Luck to every one here for his/her endeavors...

Regards.....


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Those skills are pretty run of the mill in Canada, as IT has been taught at the university level for the past 20+ years.

I'd suggest doing a Google search for work opportunities and also check out the various job sites in the country as well.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

psmaan1 said:


> Hello All,
> I have 9 years of exp. into Information and Network Security domain ( you know,,, IT Security, Firewalls, Security policy, Cyber Security kind of stuff).. And I am trying to immigrate to Canada to see if I can make a great career there..



There are already thousands upon thousands of people here with those skills.




> All of my experience in in India (with all Big MNCs) No Canadian exposure....


A lack of Canadian experience will hurt.





> I was wondering if someone can update me about the Job opportunities and job market in Canada in this field..




Canada is the second largest country in the world so there is no way to answer that as job opportunities will vary widely by location.


----------

